# Smartphone als PC



## Adam West (23. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen Community,

ich habe von gestern noch ein interessantes Thema gefunden, meine Suche hier hat ergeben, dass es hierzu wohl noch nichts gibt, deswegen möchte ich Euch das gern näher bringen, da ich es sehr interessant finde!

Laut einem Artikel von heise.de hat "Canonical" das "Ubuntu fpr Android" vorgestellt. Die Desktopumgebung von Ubuntu wird mit Hilfe einer Docking Station für Handys auf ein Monitor geleitet, schließt man nun noch Maus und Tastatur an, hat man, einen auf dem Linux basierten Ubuntu, einen "PC".



> Die dafür zuständige Software läuft parallel zu jener, mit der Anwender  normalerweise auf ihren Android-Geräten interagieren; man darf sich  "Ubuntu für Android" also nicht wie eine Dual-Boot-Lösung vorstellen,  sondern eher wie eine zweite Bedienoberfläche, die einige Sekunden nach  dem Andocken erscheint und parallel zur Android-Oberfläche läuft.


Für die Installation dieser Software auf Android Geräten will der Canonical Gründer Mark Shuttleworth eine Gebühr erheben, welche dann pro Gerät, welches die Software verwendet, an  Canonical entrichtet wird.



> möglicherweise sind es Lizenzen für die Verarbeitung geschützter Audio-  und Video-Formate oder auf Unternehmensmitarbeiter ausgerichtete Apps  von Adobe, Citrix und VMWare, die vorinstalliert sein sollen.  Testversionen stehen nicht zum Download bereit.


Die Voraussetzungen für das "Ubuntu für Android" fallen relativ niedrig aus:

mindestens:
- 1-GHz-Dual-Core-CPU
- 512 MByte Arbeitsspeicher
- 2 GByte Speicherplatz für das Disk-Image



> Als Standard-Anwendungen sind Chromium, Google Calendar, Google Docs,  Thunderbird, Gwibber, VLC, PiTiVi, Ubuntu Music Player, Ubuntu Photo  Gallery und Android Dialer vorgesehen


Laut dem Text wird die grafische Oberfläche über einen X-Server per HDMI an den Monitor ausgegeben, dort erscheint dann die Ubuntu Oberfläche, entweder auf TV oder PC Monitor. 
Im angedockten Zustand kann der User dann immernoch auf seine Android Funktionen zugreifen, er ist dabei nicht auf die Ubuntu Funktionen beschränkt.

Anbei noch ein Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyeFcldavTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Persönliche Meinung: Wenn das mal nicht was ist  einen "PC" auf Smartphone Größe. Mal sehen, wie weit sich das noch entwickelt. An Rechenkraft wird es kommenden Handys nicht fehlen, mal sehen, wie es in 5 Jahren aussieht, dann kann man vielleicht schon sein Battlefield 4 auf einem Android installieren und schön am großen Monitor zocken! 

Quellen: heise.de und youtube.com

Grüße


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

Ist interessant aber an und für sich ja nicht mal so speziell. Hardware vom Smartphone ist ja schon lange gegeben, was neu ist ist mMn einfach das Signal auf einen Bildschirm auszugeben und ein weitere OS auf das Smartphone zu knallen. Dass da jemand mit Open Source Geld scheffeln will gefällt mir an der Sache weniger, aber sonst eine tolle "Idee". Was bestimmt auch Geld einbringen wird sind dann die Kabel oder Koppler von mini-USB auf hdmi ^^. Ob BF4 auf Ubuntu und ohne einen anständigen "Grafikkchip" laufen wird wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln 

Danke für die News


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass das soger auf einem auf 1,2GHz übertakteten SGS läuft. Sogar recht flüssig. Mit übertragung hab ich es ncoh nicht probiert, aber auf dem lütschen Display gehts


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, dass das soger auf einem auf 1,2GHz übertakteten SGS läuft. Sogar recht flüssig. Mit übertragung hab ich es ncoh nicht probiert, aber auf dem lütschen Display gehts


 
Was läuft darauf, BF4 (gibt's doch noch gar nicht) oder BF3?


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2012)

Ah..klar BF3...in 1080p... 
ich meinte Ubuntu, darum gehts in der News nämlich eigentlich


----------



## MaJu1337 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Idee kam mir auch als ich den HDMI Adapter von Samsung auf Amazon betrachtet habe.

Mir ist da nur das Problem bekannt, dass das SGS2 mehr Strom "verbraucht" als das Ladegerät aufbringen kann.

Ansonsten fände ich die Idee von diesem "Kleinst PC" sehr gut


----------



## Adam West (23. Februar 2012)

Er meinte das eher bezogen auf die Hardware in Mobile phones. Da BF3 auf Ubuntu geht, würde ich auch sagen, aber ihm ging es wohl um die CPU und GPU power im Handy!


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2012)

Genau ich meinte, dass Ubuntu auch auf der Hardware des SGS (I) läuft.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

Ah okay, na klar. Ich glaube die meisten Linux Distributionen haben sehr niedrige Systemanforderungen, oder?
Nicht das ich dein SGS (I) als low betiteln möchte


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt schon
Ach naja wenn man die aktuelle und bald kommende Hardware mal so anguckt ist es schon ziemlich low...oder middle  Also in sofern hast du da schon Recht.


----------



## Gouvernator (23. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Ah okay, na klar. Ich glaube die meisten Linux Distributionen haben sehr niedrige Systemanforderungen, oder?
> Nicht das ich dein SGS (I) als low betiteln möchte



Naja auf Ps3 lief Linux auch noch mit 256mb ram. Und mein Win7 Pc ist bei 1ghz noch ok. Verglichen damit ist mein Galaxy Note eigentlich fast schon eine Hoellenmaschine fuer Linux. 
Umgekehrte Moeglichkeit waere aber auch ganz nett wenn man Pc Desktop aufs Handy streamen koennte. Ich finde das Bild am Galaxy Note echt nice mit 1280*800, da drauf mal paar fette games streamen mit downsampling...


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

Gouvernator schrieb:


> Naja auf Ps3 lief Linux auch noch mit 256mb ram. Und mein Win7 Pc ist bei 1ghz noch ok. Verglichen damit ist mein Galaxy Note eigentlich fast schon eine Hoellenmaschine fuer Linux.
> Umgekehrte Moeglichkeit waere aber auch ganz nett wenn man Pc Desktop aufs Handy streamen koennte. Ich finde das Bild am Galaxy Note echt nice mit 1280*800, da drauf mal paar fette games streamen mit downsampling...



Hehe ja mit dem Streamen ist das so ne sache. Also Teamviewer z.B. kriegst du ja auf das Handy und kannst z.B Zuhause auf dem PC rumgurken, oder mal nen Server in der Firma neu starten. Aber zum Gamen wird das mit dem Bildaufbau usw. wohl problematisch - auch Tastatur und Maus fehlt 
Linux kann man einfach auf alles ziemlich gut optimieren und anpassen. Auch ein Rechner mit 200mhz cpu kann mit Linux als Firewall eingesetzt werden (ohne GUI z.B). Das ist ja das gute an Open Source..


----------



## Kubiac (23. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut gelöst.
Ich habe z.B. schon oft mein Nokia N8 per HDMI an ein TV-Gerät angeschlossen und mit einer Bluetooth Maus und Tastatur bedient.
Damit habe ich so manchen Filmabend geschmissen. Surfen geht auch ganz gut.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Hardwareanforderungen von Linux sind ausschliesslich durch die grafische Oberfläche determiniert. Ubuntu ist davon abgesehn, aber eine langsame Distro durch das ganze gepatche usw. Würde man LXDE oder XFCE als Oberfläche benutzen würde das auch auf dem letzten Schrotthandy laufen. An Funktionen würde man dabei nichts einbüßen. Bloss schicke Transparenzen und Vektorgrafiken und 3D Effekte fallen dann weg.


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2012)

Und du musst wohl dieser Root sein 
Ubuntu gefällt mir persönlich sowieso nicht so. Gibt weitaus schönere Distributionen


----------



## belle (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist zwar eine sehr nette Idee, aber ITX ist das Kleinste, was mich noch interessiert. Es ist flexibler als ein Smartphone, weil die Hardware sehr viel mehr Leistung auch auf kleinem Raum unterbringt und mehr Möglichkeiten zulässt - das Smartphone bleibt natürlich transportabler.
Wenn man mal überlegt, dass ein Xeon E3, vlt. garniert mit einer Radeon 7870, auf ein ITX-Board passen müsste... YES! 

Auf der anderen Seite könnte natürlich ein Quadcore Tegra für Schreibkram und Internet locker ausreichen...


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Februar 2012)

wow voll gut. 

Die Dinger können immer mehr. Tele, Internet, Video, Foto und jetzt mini PC ^^

Als Office Rechner reicht das Bombe aus


----------



## Gouvernator (24. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hehe ja mit dem Streamen ist das so ne sache. Also Teamviewer z.B. kriegst du ja auf das Handy und kannst z.B Zuhause auf dem PC rumgurken, oder mal nen Server in der Firma neu starten. Aber zum Gamen wird das mit dem Bildaufbau usw. wohl problematisch - auch Tastatur und Maus fehlt


 
Also ich habe das mal gestern ausprobiert.  Also es geht mit Splashtop, oder auch VNC oder/und Remote Desktop... Man kann im eigenen WLAN locker das eigene Desktop bedienen. Also Galaxy Note mit auf's Klo schleppen und dort Excel Tabellen erstellen - geht! Videos und natürlich Games das geht leider nicht, die Bandbreite für vernünftige Bildrate reicht vorne und hinten nicht. So ein Heimnetzwerk-OnLive ist leider nicht drin. Wäre aber sehr geil sowas.


----------



## Aggrotyp (26. Februar 2012)

Gouvernator schrieb:


> Also Galaxy Note mit auf's Klo schleppen und dort Excel Tabellen erstellen - geht! Videos und natürlich Games das geht leider nicht, die Bandbreite für vernünftige Bildrate reicht vorne und hinten nicht. So ein Heimnetzwerk-OnLive ist leider nicht drin. Wäre aber sehr geil sowas.


 
ja, office am wc, das hat der menschheit noch gefehlt.  was für ein technologischer fortschritt


----------



## NRS_Wolf (26. Februar 2012)

Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte! mehr möchte ich zu dem Thema nicht sagen ;D


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Februar 2012)

NRS_Wolf schrieb:


> Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte! mehr möchte ich zu dem Thema nicht sagen ;D


 
Raspberry Pi ist nice, aber halt eine limitierte Auflage. Man kann von Glück reden, wenn man schon nur eines ergattern kann.. leider. Was sind schon 25'000 Stück. Wetten 99% sind schon "verkauft"..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2012)

Raspberry Pi ist ja so gesehen auch "nur" ein Computer, er nichts anderes kann. 
Mit dem Handy ist das schon eine andere Sache. Andocken=PC, abdocken=Handy
Anschließen=Raspberry Pi, abschließen=Stück Metall.


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> []
> Anschließen=Raspberry Pi, abschließen=Stück Metall.


 
Kostet aber nicht soviel wie ein aktueller Gaming PC, sondern wie einmal Essen gehen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Kostet aber nicht soviel wie ein aktueller Gaming PC, sondern wie einmal Essen gehen.


 
Naja, er sagte ja: 





> Andocken=PC, abdocken=Handy


 nicht 





> Andocken=PC, abdocken=Gaming PC



Ich würde einfach mal so in den Raum stellen, dass aktuelle Smartphones aka Galaxy S2 und Co. weitaus mehr Rechenleistung besitzen als das Raspberry Pi


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2012)

Dualcore Arm 8 gegen Singlecore ARM 6. If Im right. Sehr Fair.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Februar 2012)

Ist halt beides klein und geeignet zum mitnehmen. Nur kann man die Smartphones überall kaufen. Der Raspberry-Hype ist wohl schnell hinüber, sobald keine Geräte mehr käuflich sind. Irgendwann kommt wieder ein Anderes Billig Produkt. An sich ist es heutzutage auch kein Zauber mehr kleine PC's herzustellen. Ein Handy mit integrierten OS für den Officegebraucht wird mMn einfach mehr Käufer finden als ein kleiner Mini-PC ohne Smartphonefunktionen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Februar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Dualcore Arm 8 gegen Singlecore ARM 6. If Im right. Sehr Fair.


 
Deswegen ja, das Smartphone hat einfach extrem mehr power und deshalb passt das schon


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

Interessante und mMn  gute Entwicklung, vor allem da die Rechenleistung von Aktuellen Handys schon lächerlich übertrieben ist 
Ich denke nicht das es den PC ersetzten wird, als Zweitsystem oder HTPC sehr praktisch.


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2012)

Und dann wird ein Handy mit Quadcore produziert.

Den Leistungsvorsprung des PC wird das Smartphone aber nie aufholen können.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Februar 2012)

> Research
> AW: Smartphone als PC
> Und dann wird ein Handy mit Quadcore produziert.
> 
> Den Leistungsvorsprung des PC wird das Smartphone aber nie aufholen können. ​


 
Ist ja logisch, sonst hätten wir nicht mehr so grosse PC's 
Die heutige HW eines Handy's reicht als Office-PC schon gut aus.
Was auch noch ein geraumer Vorteil gegenüber Raspberry Pi ist, dass man eine direkte Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen kann übers Modem oder per Wireless. Dafür hat R-Pi einen Netzwerkanschluss integriert. Interessant wäre allerdings für Firme folgendes Szenario:

Der Mitarbeiter hat als Arbeitsstation sein Handy mit Win8 , hängt sein Handy an seine Dockingstation für Bildschirm Tastatur und Maus an, verbindet sich mit dem Firmen-Wifi und kann loslegen mit dem Arbeiten und sich an der Domäne anmelden^^ Ein SAN dient als Netzwerklaufwerke usw.. ^^ Abends nimmt er sein Handy mit nach Hause und kann Zuhause auch noch was fertigmachen oder seine Mails via Pushmail anschauen..


----------



## Research (28. Februar 2012)

Und verteilt nebenbei die neusten Würmer.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2012)

Wird das kühlungstechnisch nicht schwierig? Die auslastung, die das Smartphone dabei erreichen kann ist doch völlig alltagsuntauglich und eine ordentliche Kühlung besitzt ein Smartphone nicht - das wird sich definitiv auf die Lebenszeit negativ auswirken.

Wenn schon, dann sollte man ein HTC One dafür nehmen, die bieten die größtmögliche Leistung bei den smartphones. Mit dem Teil kann man sicher auch was kleines spielen! 
Alle anderen smartphones bis jetzt: Finger weg.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wird das kühlungstechnisch nicht schwierig? Die auslastung, die das Smartphone dabei erreichen kann ist doch völlig alltagsuntauglich und eine ordentliche Kühlung besitzt ein Smartphone nicht - das wird sich definitiv auf die Lebenszeit negativ auswirken.



Bin mir sicher, dass die phones da schlecht wegkommen, denn wie du schon sagtest, die Dauerbelastung ist zu viel, dafür sind sie nicht konstruiert. Ob dann am Ende die Kühlung schuld ist, oder die Technik einfach "aufgebraucht" ist, regelt, denk ich mal, der Zufall


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2012)

Ist doch gut das Kühlungsproblem - das gibt wieder eine freie Marktlücke für Handykühllösungen ähnlich wie bei den Laptops ^^.. 


> Und verteilt nebenbei die neusten Würmer.​


 
Würmer gibts mit oder ohne Handy's. Heute hat doch etwa jeder Bürolist seine Geschäft-Mails sowieso auch auf dem Handy.


----------



## Research (28. Februar 2012)

Eine saubere Trennung zwischen Arbeitsgeräten und Privatmaschine sollte helfen. Wobei ich Handys als leichteres Ziel ausmache.

Kühlmittel für Handys. Das wäre eine Herausforderung. Die Aktuelle Bauweise gestattet keine Kühlung.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Kühlmittel für Handys. Das wäre eine Herausforderung. Die Aktuelle Bauweise gestattet keine Kühlung.


 
einfach hier und da ein paar klitzekleine Kühlrippen rein, z.B. hinterm akku und hier und da, das geht sicher!


----------



## Research (28. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> einfach hier und da ein paar klitzekleine Kühlrippen rein, z.B. hinterm akku und hier und da, das geht sicher!


 
Vielleicht. Dann leidet das "Design", die Bauhöhe aka "Flachheit" "Der Gerät(e)", die Dichtigkeit.

Wenn das Gerät ohne Akku über das Dock versorgt werden sollte, kann ich mir eine Methode vorstellen. Die Turbo-Methode samt Cool'n Quit für Desktop und Mobil, Unternm Akku die Kühleinheit. Würde aber trotzdem das Smartphone dicker machen...

Über Kühlrippen, sprich ein Metallgehäuse mit internen Heatpipes und Wellenschliff. Event. ein Kühlgehäuse unter dem eigentlichen Gehäuse, wäre eine Idee, vor der Nutzung einfach aus der Schale holen.


----------



## Adam West (28. Februar 2012)

Oder vielleicht ist das Dock als eine Art Block gefertigt und kühlt dann das Gerät, also du lässt quasi das Smartphone in eine Art Kühlkörper ein!?


----------



## Research (29. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht ist das Dock als eine Art Block gefertigt und kühlt dann das Gerät, also du lässt quasi das Smartphone in eine Art Kühlkörper ein!?


 
Schnell, beauftrage jemand ein Kind aus der Krabbelgruppe ein Bild dieses Dings zu machen. Dann schmeißen wir noch etwas Geld zusammen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es vor Apple es zu patentieren!

Waiting for Nailgun.

Aber so könnte man es machen. Kontakt zur Kühlfläche mit Gelpads.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, das war nur ironisch gemeint, weil Ideen posten ist ja wohl nicht verboten und Kindereien sind das hier auch nicht. Ich fand den Punkt Kühlung, Lebenszeit, Belastung usw. einfach recht kritisch bei der Idee ein Smartphone als PC zu nutzen. Denn kein Smartphone ist darauf ausgelegt, auf sehr lange Zeit stark belastet zu werden, wahrscheinlich stärker als es überhaupt vorgesehen ist und dabei ans Netz angeschlossen ist, der Akku macht das keine 2 Jahre mit. Und wie gesagt, wenn dann sollte man ein HTC One nehmen, die dürften schon ausreichend Leistung bieten und sind dabei recht groß, was ihnen mehr Oberfläche und so bessere Temperaturwerte verschafft.


----------



## Adam West (29. Februar 2012)

Also meine Idee war schon ernst gemeint. Auch deine Punkte hab ich ernst genommen!


----------



## Research (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es auch ernst gemeint. Die Ideen könnten so gut sein das es jemand patentieren könnte.

Ich sollte Seitenhiebe gegen Konzerne demnächst deutlicher Kennzeichnen. Ihr erinnert euch doch noch an Appels Flach-Notebook Patent? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ieg-apple-erhaelt-patent-auf-macbook-air.html

Das Bild dazu ist Genial: http://www.patentlyapple.com/.a/6a0120a5580826970c0163015fc1ab970d-800wi
Vergrößert würden alle Notebooks darunter fallen.


B2T:
Wenn das Gerät dann in der "Kühlbucht" steckt könnte es die ganze Zeit im Turbo-Modus laufen. Die Konstruktion des Gehäuses dürfte allerdings sehr kompliziert werden. Was sich dann wieder auf den Preis auswirkt.


----------

